# T4i not able to transfer images to computer XP os



## Kfinley (Apr 24, 2013)

Ok so I just got a T4i I wanted to get Lightroom 4 but it does not support XP so I had to go with Lightroom 3 but it does not support T4i, so I downloaded a DNG converter from adobe but now I can't get the raw files to even show up on my computer. I have the camera connected to the PC but it only pulls the jpg and it does convert my cr2 raw files to jpg because it shows a duplicate image beside each jpg photo. I took in raw+jpg just incase this happened. I am about to pull my hair out. What is wrong? Why can I not pull my raw files so I can convert them to DNG for editing in Lightroom 3. I did update my Lightroom 3 to the newest update but it still pulls the raw files and tells me it's unable to import this file type. This is beyond frustrating. I am suppose to get some pics edited for a customer by Sunday does anyone know what to do? Thanks for your help in advance.

signed
A sincerely frustrated cannon owner.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 24, 2013)

Have you installed the Canon software / camera drivers onto your computer?  
Do you know for sure, if the T4i is supported by the DNG converter?  I would assume it is, but it's something to check.
If nothing else works, you should be able to use your Canon software, Canon Digital Photo Pro (or whatever is it) to process your raw files.  

I've never been a fan of trying to go directly from the camera to the computer when transferring photos.  I prefer to use a card reader.


----------



## amolitor (Apr 24, 2013)

I don't even mess with cables from cameras any more. My iMac and my HP laptop both have SD card slots. Maybe your computer does too!


----------



## Juga (Apr 24, 2013)

Buy a Mac...life will be much improved due to lack of windows. :lmao:


----------



## Kfinley (Apr 24, 2013)

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!! It worked both downloading the canon drivers and using a card reader.   It worked and I got the photos edited today.


----------

